# Finished the Horror Room and Non Horror Room



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Our new house in Anoka "Halloween capital of the World" MN It only took a month an a half but I finally finished.

http://photobucket.com/albums/d6/DonOfTheDead4/


----------

